# Question about cutting horses



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

How common is it to see breeds besides quarter horse in competition?


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

IMO most QH, or stock type horses at better built for it. They have always for years and years been the "ranch" type horse, cutting a cow is more of a ranch thing. They have then mind, breeding and agility for it. Of course all QHs don't. 

They are known to be smart, small, and quick which help. 

Its not that other breeds can't, but it seems the QH is more geared toward that type of thing. At least they used to be.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

At an open event you will commonly see Apps, paints and Arabs.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I have seen a bunch of really great cutting Arabs. 

I can't really think of others I have seen besides the ones mentioned (Arab,App, QH/Stock)

I guess it depends on the horse though, these are just more common. TBs aren't exactly built to cut cattle, but maybe some do


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Specifically, I was wondering about international breeds that have been used historically around cattle. Some of the Iberian breeds come to mind, like Lusitanos. Or Chilean horses as an example from the south.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I haven't seen any...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Australian Stock Horses are sometimes used for cutting over here.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> Australian Stock Horses are sometimes used for cutting over here.


Yup, that's another one I was thinking of


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

They are quite good at it. Cadabra, an ASH stallion, is being exported to Canada soon, and he will be put in reining/cutting training. Our 'camp' section of a campdraft is quite similar to cutting, though much shorter and less intense.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, I just looked him up. Good looking guy!


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Depends on the Asso. the NCHA is by far the largest cutting org and according to them 96% of the horses that cut in their cuttings are QH's.


----------



## mandaleacalico (Feb 14, 2009)

My horse is an Australian Stock Horse, and I'm starting cutting on him either half way through this year, or 2010, haven't decided.

But he has a gummy shoulder, so I'm deciding between cutting and reining at the moment


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sara said:


> How common is it to see breeds besides quarter horse in competition?


At what level?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh isn't he... I'm jealous that we're losing him to canada! :]


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> At what level?


Mm...I didn't really consider that. I assume you might see more variety at the lower levels, yes?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

At a local, "let's give it a try" show you may find a variety of breeds but when points and money is on the line you will only see QH and, to a much lesser number, Paints. Those horses are specifically bred for the job. 

That is not to say that an Arab or TWH hasn't done cutting and maybe they were even good at it, beating QH at the local level but they just never make it to the statewide level or beyond. As a breed, they just don't have the build or cow sense that has been bred into the QH.

The right tool for the job - you can pound in a nail with a pliers, but a hammer does a better job.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I would be interested to see an ASH fully cutting trained up against all your QH's. The ASH is bred for cattle sense as well, it would be an interesting competition!


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I think if they were really good at it you'd see them in big competitions. All the cutting trainers I know could care less about the breed of horse their big concern is getting to the pay window. Their going to take the horses that get them there.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Thought this was interesting: quote from Punk Carter talking about the two Lusitanos he's been training as cutters.

Interagro Lusitano - Archive, past stories from the world of Lusitanos


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

well ive only seen qhs but i bet theres alot of other breeds that do it...idont really watch lower levels of cutting so i wouldnt know but theres bound to be other breeds. personally i think qhs work best with the cows because they r built for it.and they are smart and quick.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

any of you heard of cletus hulling or barbra schulte?? im jw.i hope someone has! they are trainers.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Barbara Schulte is a top notch cutter and trainer, has won some of top cuttings in the world and has written a very very good book on cutting that anyone getting into it should read.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

well i was just wondering because clete hulling is her brother...and hes also an amazing trainer and cutter. hes my moms boyfriend.  hes teaching me how to cut.


----------



## Whiskey Lullaby (Feb 24, 2009)

iridehorses said it best. Obviously the build and athletisism in a horse plays a huge role. But it's cow-sense that is so deeply inbedded in Quarter horses. 
My old cutting trainer kept the babies away from the cattle until they were ready to be put under saddle. One day he was lounging a 2 year old filly and there was a herd across the street. That horse stopped dead in her tracks, ears forward and locked a stare with those cows.

It was amazing to see just how intense these animals are. Yeah, they need training to help them keep off the cow, guid them through their turns, and cut into the herd, but check this video out!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Great video. Check out the white on the top and sides of the withers - long time saddle problem?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Fun video


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here are some photos of ASH's doing cutting, as well as campdrafting.

Horse Deals - Gallery, Events, News, Results, Programs, Photos - Magazine DVD Website


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

The only thing about not using a Quarter horse in things like cutting is that other breeds of horse may not be as "cowey" as the Quarter Horse is. They were bred for cattle work, whereas other breeds may not be.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats pretty much it in a nut shell theres different types of cutting but in the NCHA you cannot rein or two hand the horse once you've picked out your cow to work you have to drop the reins. A cutting horse goes to work and cuts alot of horses walk off or stand there without the rider telling them what to do they have no idea. Its alot like herding dogs the good ones do it on their own, you can teach them where to herd say some sheep to but the desire to herd is born into them. If any dog would herd there would be no reason to breed just for that purpose., Same with cutting horses.


----------



## Siggav (Nov 21, 2008)

bilyeuamber said:


> The only thing about not using a Quarter horse in things like cutting is that other breeds of horse may not be as "cowey" as the Quarter Horse is. They were bred for cattle work, whereas other breeds may not be.


I think that part of what started this thread was people wondering how other horse breed that have also been traditionally used for cattle and bred for cattle work did. I.e breeds like the Australian stock horse etc. 

People have worked cattle in lots of different countries that had different types of horses so you'd end up with horses bred for the work expected of them.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Missouri Fox Trotters used to be bred for the same things QHs are today. They're more bred for breed shows and trail riding today, but some of the foundation bred Fox Trotters have great cow sense.


"In the early 19th century, when pioneers came to the rugged foothills of Missouri from Tennessee, Virginia, and Kentucky, they soon realized that a horse with a natural four beat gait would be ideal for the rocky and forested land. Farmers selectively bred for the gliding fox trot by blending American Saddle Horses, Standardbreds, and Tennessee Walkers with the Morgan, Thoroughbred and Arabian. An early breeding policy was to use horses that had reached fast running speeds.
Influential stallions include Brimmer, a Thoroughbred, Old Skip, a Morgan/Thoroughbred cross, and the two American Saddlebred stallions, Chief and Cotham Dare.
The settlers used the horses for working cattle ranches and for transportation of local officials, such as the sheriff and local doctor. In the early 20th century, the Fox Trotter survived because ranchers found it to be irreplaceable."


----------

